
Ask HN: What are some of your favorite tech talks over the years? - g_delgado14
With so many conferences, it&#x27;s easy to forget how good some &quot;old&quot; talks were. That&#x27;s not to say that recent talks are less valuable, though!<p>Thanks in advance for sharing!
======
anschwa
My favorite talk of all time is “Y Not - Adventures in Functional Programming
by Jim Weirich”.

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs)

